# someone PLEASE help me with my Hardware overview and The Sims 3. Im very confused!



## humuhumu85 (May 16, 2009)

OK, i know that the sims 3 is going to have 10.5.7 which i dont think is out yet, so im not worried about that but i really am having a hard time figuring out the rest of this stuff. can anyone tell me if my mac will work with the sims 3? thanks guys!

MY MAC:
  Model Name:	iMac
  Model Identifier:	iMac6,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.16 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache (per processor):	4 MB
  Memory:	1 GB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	IM61.0093.B07
  SMC Version:	1.10f2

THE SIMS 3:
FOR MAC OS X
* Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher
* Intel Core Duo Processor
* 2 GB RAM
* ATI X1600 or Nvidia 7300 GT with 128 MB of Video RAM, or Intel Integrated GMA X3100.
* At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space, with at least 1 GB additional space for custom content and saved games
* This game will not run on PowerPC (G3/G4/G5) based Mac systems, or the GMA 950 class of integrated video cards.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 17, 2009)

Everything is fine except for your RAM.  Upgrade your RAM ("Memory") to at least 2GB.


----------



## humuhumu85 (May 17, 2009)

ok, great! so will i have to take my mac back to apple to have that done or can i buy some kind of external hard drive or can i do it myself?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 17, 2009)

I'm not talking about hard drive space -- I'm talking about _memory_, or RAM.

You currently have 1GB of RAM.  You need 2GB, according to the Sims requirements.  You can install this yourself, and it's quite easy if you've done it before or if you're comfortable with the innards of a computer, or you can pay someone a small fee to do it for you.  The Apple Store I'm sure would be happy to do it for you.

If you have the funds, you may as well "max out" the memory -- I believe that computer can take a maximum of 3GB.  More RAM equates to, basically, smoother and quicker operation -- I think you'll notice a difference overall upgrading from 1GB of RAM to 3GB.


----------



## humuhumu85 (May 17, 2009)

great. i checked out a video tutorial and it looks easy so i bought my ram but now discovered that i actually don't have the correct osx. it takes leopard and i unfortunately have 10.4.11 so i guess ill have to buy leopard at the apple store. there isn't any way around this is there? thanks again for all your help!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 17, 2009)

Yep, if it requires Leopard, you'll have to purchase Leopard.


----------

